# Sandpiper



## Dmitri (Aug 5, 2008)

Some kind of sandpiper.







c&c always appreciated


----------



## Overread (Aug 5, 2008)

Very good shot here - sharp and detailed and the background blurs to almost nothing 
Even with the pose and eye contact (which in this case let you crop a little closer) I do think a little more space to the left and above would be nice in this case - not a huge amount, but some to make the bird feel less crowded


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 5, 2008)

Lesser Yellowlegs possibly


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, Overread and Chris. I think you are both right - there was something about the photo that bothered me, and I think the tight crop was indeed the culprit. I will work on it.

Thanks again


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 6, 2008)

Still, it's a nice capture. Nice detail in the feathers and good 'eye contact'


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 9, 2008)

Updated: 

Taking the advice, I gave the bird some room and lesser yellowlegs.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs possibly



That was my attempt at an identification of the sandpiper species, not an editing suggestion


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 9, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> That was my attempt at an identification of the sandpiper species, not an editing suggestion



hahahaha! Wow, sometimes I really miss the obvious! Ok then, thanks for the ID :lmao::lmao:


----------



## matt-l (Aug 9, 2008)

Not a Lesser Yellow Legs.

I think it may be a Sanderling, but im not really sure on it. same beak style and stance but colors are different.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2008)

You're probably right. The photos on most of the sites I looked at were frankly awful. I was trying to get a rough ID, but never followed it through with a more specifically targeted search.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2008)

I've decided it's neither. Sanderling has black legs and the LY should have a thinner more upturned bill and also looks like it ought to have longer legs. I'll keep looking


----------



## Overread (Aug 9, 2008)

What about a juvenile common sandpiper?
Its got what looks like a possible white patch just infront of where the elbow of the wing rests; and its markings are softer rather than strongly defined


----------



## matt-l (Aug 9, 2008)

it is a juvenile. the colors state that...but im not sure on the species.

and you right about the legs Chris, didn't notice it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm inclined to think Spotted Sandpiper at the moment


----------



## matt-l (Aug 9, 2008)

spotted has the black tipped beak..and spots from one end to the other. also white over their eyes.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2008)

Where did you photograph this Dmitri?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll be damned if I can find a good shot of a juvenile Common, but I think you're right now I've found a decent view of the Spotted. Heck, I'll just STFU... 

Those legs look far too yellow though...


----------



## Overread (Aug 9, 2008)

true - though if you look at the edit and compare to the original with the general landscape around the bird the edit looks a little more natural - and the legs there are not so bright.
*ps going by bird book rather than shots online*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2008)

Overread said:


> *ps going by bird book rather than shots online*


Unfortunately, mine are all in the UK - I can look at them on Thursday though.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 9, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Where did you photograph this Dmitri?



Long Island, New York. I borrowed a bird manual (The Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Birds - Eastern Region) and can't find what it is either. The closest one it looks like is the Semipalmated Sandpiper - but they have black legs and shouldn't be around these parts.


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, after consulting Sibley's, Kaufman's, & NatGeo Field Guide, I am going to throw my two cents in for the Lesser-Yellowlegs.  It looks close to the Spotted, but the Spotted's bill goes from blond to orange, and is never that dark.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 9, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> Well, after consulting Sibley's, Kaufman's, & NatGeo Field Guide, I am going to throw my two cents in for the Lesser-Yellowlegs.  It looks close to the Spotted, but the Spotted's bill goes from blond to orange, and is never that dark.



Except the lesser yellowlegs doesn't come near new york. It definitely could be the spotted one tho. They are almost everywhere in the US and it does look pretty close.


----------

